# Suggestions for Adopting out a Puppy



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm fostering a puppy because the no-kill shelter is full. But it's becoming increasingly clear that 3 dogs (I have 2) is just too much for me, alone, to handle, especially since all three dogs are under the age of 2.

I'm having a terrible time trying to find somebody to adopt the puppy. He's an adorable Chihuahua mix puppy that's very sweet. I've posted flyers at work, at the doggie daycare, posted on Facebook on my page, the doggie daycare page, on a local dog club page.

Does anybody have any suggestions? I'm hesitant to do Craigslist because, well, it's a little sketchy.


----------

